# Sticky  Do it yourself



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Feel free to post any tutorials or how-tos related to pitbulls in this forum. This can be anything from how to make toys, to how to get your dog into weight pulling, to how to make exercise equipment for your dog.

Also, guides on pretty much anything pitbull can be put here. It doesn't necessarily have to be how to make a material object.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a large swingset with no kids to swing. I was thinking about removing the swings and mounting a toy for diva. anyone have a better design than a knot holding a rope to the top? I was contimplating somehow using bunjy at the top so its not tight tension against her jaws something along the lines of a spring pole.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

hang a tire a spring pole and flirt pole


----------



## AquaLady (Jul 20, 2016)

C'mon guys

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

